# My new motor



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I know these are lovem or hatem to people on here. But I'm totally in lurve again!!!





































Wonderful feeling behind the wheel!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Great looking car Senwar. I think they look awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice i really like the look of those, saw a blue one t'other day looked the nuts


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Senwar, Nice looking motor. 8) 
H.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks great 8) Enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice these and the roadster are the only good looking cars BMW still build IMOP


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic looking car IMO.

Saw a white one coming towards me over the brow of a hill the other day - looked really menacing (in a good way :wink: ) 8)


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice, but I think it's leaking oil or coolant... :wink:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

I can totally understand why you're in love again!

I take it, thats its not brand new?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the nice comments All!



TTwiggy said:


> Very nice, but I think it's leaking oil or coolant... :wink:


lol

Should have parked it over that shouldn't I!!!



bigrich said:


> I can totally understand why you're in love again!
> 
> I take it, thats its not brand new?


No it is brand new mate - registered yesterday.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

senwar said:


> Thanks for the nice comments All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooops Sorry.... Didn't take a good look, though having taken a good look. It looks brand new!

Lovely looking car, like the red leather against the colour of the rest of the interior...


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

bigrich said:


> Oooops Sorry.... Didn't take a good look, though having taken a good look. It looks brand new!
> 
> Lovely looking car, like the red leather against the colour of the rest of the interior...


No probs mate - you had me worried for a bit tho - thought you'd spotted something missing or something!!

I've always wanted red leather in a car and am not disappointe (the MkII TT I originally ordered was dolphin with red). Really pleased with the combo


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Beautiful colour combo! 8)

The wheels look a tad on the small side though, are they standard?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good to see you stuck by your decision to stay with your order...lovely looking car Paul 

Dave


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Beautiful colour combo! 8)
> 
> The wheels look a tad on the small side though, are they standard?


Yeah standard ///M wheels. Disappointing aren't they. 18" though.

Thinking of putting the 19" CSL ones on eventually (which IMO the car should have come with anyway)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good to see you stuck by your decision to stay with your order...lovely looking car Paul
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave - glad myself too!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful colour combo! 8)
> ...


I've seen a black Z4M coupe running the CSL wheels, and it looked awesome!

Defo do it if you have the chance/money!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Great car/colour combo, enjoy it.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

senwar said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful colour combo! 8)
> ...


I like them, not sure I would change them TBH. Congrats on an awesome car mate.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> I like them, not sure I would change them TBH. Congrats on an awesome car mate.


Cheers mate!

Must be honest, they've grown on me in the last 24 hours!


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations!

Stunning car, love the colour combination. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

senwar said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I like them, not sure I would change them TBH. Congrats on an awesome car mate.
> ...


So many people are changing them for CSL's and putting the side skirts on, that actually leaving it standard will be eye-catching too. Plus there's not many in silver grey, most are interlagos or black.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Would have a black with red and 19s on my drive right now if I could get away with 2 seats.  Very nice m8.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Would have a black with red and 19s on my drive right now if I could get away with 2 seats.  Very nice m8.


Leg, TBH having had our discussions on previous threads, I reckon that if I was you, I would just get a Z4M roadster or coupe and settle for 2 seats, and take your youths out one at a time, and settle for the wife's car when you need 4 seats. Youre right - the Â£40k 4 seat market is very limited.


----------



## DEL VR6 (Mar 16, 2007)

whats to hate? i think they are a fantastic looking car. got a real nice look about them. Nice one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car,spec and colour combo. Esp like interior in Dog Cock Red 

Go for the CSLs. Refit the virgin 18s when you sell/trade


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

garyc said:


> Nice car,spec and colour combo. Esp like interior in Dog Cock Red


 

Love that description.

Here's someone's from the z4um with the CSL's. MMMMmmmmm


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.z4um.com/viewtopic.php?t=26878

do it do it do it!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, fantastic car!

Have a look at Evo #100 page 64 for how an owner improved dramatically the handling of his Z4M using only BMW original parts. Basically the guy added the 19" CSL wheels, Michelin tyres and a strut brace (as well as side skirts for looks).

If you can't get the mag anywhere else send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will scan the page for you.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Would have a black with red and 19s on my drive right now if I could get away with 2 seats.  Very nice m8.
> ...


Ahh makes sense BUT have you thought what that actually means - she is driving mine when Im out with the lads. Kerbed wheels, scuffs on the bumpers.........

Although a white cayman s/Z4MCoupe with black split rims is tempting.....stop it, stop it look what you've done now!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ahh makes sense BUT have you thought what that actually means - she is driving mine when Im out with the lads. Kerbed wheels, scuffs on the bumpers.........
> 
> Although a white cayman s/Z4MCoupe with black split rims is tempting.....stop it, stop it look what you've done now!


*Senwar* - sorry for the thread hijack pal 

*Leg* - don't worry about that, Â£80 a time to get your wheels repaired! White - you mean like this Z4MC that was in Wakey for 5 months until it was snapped up last week - it was a right beast [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh makes sense BUT have you thought what that actually means - she is driving mine when Im out with the lads. Kerbed wheels, scuffs on the bumpers.........
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooo, stop it. :twisted:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> http://www.z4um.com/viewtopic.php?t=26878
> 
> do it do it do it!


 

Jay actually offered me them before putting them on the forum, but I've not got the spare coin at the mo - if it was a month down the line, I'd have snapped them up!



tehdarkstar said:


> Oh, fantastic car!
> 
> Have a look at Evo #100 page 64 for how an owner improved dramatically the handling of his Z4M using only BMW original parts. Basically the guy added the 19" CSL wheels, Michelin tyres and a strut brace (as well as side skirts for looks).
> 
> If you can't get the mag anywhere else send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will scan the page for you.


I've got that mag mate - its SteveD's car off the forum. Looks fantastic and its a great write up. To be honest, for the money these cars are, they should come with those add ons as standard.

Strut brace deffo on the list



Wondermikie said:


> *Senwar* - sorry for the thread hijack pal


 

No probs mate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

White, lowered and with CSL's = the best looking Z4M Coupe I've seen? I should coco!!!!!


























[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

That white one is stunning. Absolutely stunning.

Making a bit of a comeback white, and it looks fantastic on some cars. Definitely suits the coupe


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats !  8)

I almost went for a black with red one myself, but chickened out for the TT at the last moment


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats bang out of order Powell, definately not cricket. You know Im weak.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Dick Lovett bristol have a white Z4 coupe in the showroom at the moment, not sure if its an M though.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> White, lowered and with CSL's = the best looking Z4M Coupe I've seen? I should coco!!!!!
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Looks awesome KMP. I think that *Sixspeed* (the chap on Z4um who has just bought the striped white one) is planning some CSL's and PS2's as well. If it had the sideskirts as well that would finish it off nicely.

The white roadsters look awesome too, although as far as we (Z4um etc.) know there hasn't been one in the UK yet, few in the US though.



gcp said:


> Dick Lovett bristol have a white Z4 coupe in the showroom at the moment, not sure if its an M though.


There is also another one in Wakefield too, but it's just a 3.0Si rather than an M - still looks sweet though.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

I quite like the Z4 M, but wish BMW had done the same to it as the previous version, meaning wider wheel flares, which is the first thing I always take note of with the previous Z3-based M Coupe and M Roadster. The racing version of the new Z4 M Coupe certainly has a wider stance/flares and the road car would look all the better too.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovely looking car, Senwar. 8)

You never know, this could be my next project. :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> I quite like the Z4 M, but wish BMW had done the same to it as the previous version, meaning wider wheel flares, which is the first thing I always take note of with the previous Z3-based M Coupe and M Roadster. The racing version of the new Z4 M Coupe certainly has a wider stance/flares and the road car would look all the better too.


This one










There has been some talk on Z4um about a company called Simpson motorsport making a kit for the road cars, but I don't think it has come to fruition yet - mainly because it would be expensive, and demand would be small wouldn't it.

BMW should have made the road cars somewhere in between the two, say 25mm increase on each side.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW Paul, last time we met I think you had the blue 150TTR with all the bits on.

Very smart indeed. 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Dick Lovett bristol have a white Z4 coupe in the showroom at the moment, not sure if its an M though.


It's a Â£41k M and it looks awesome up close!!!! 8)

However... I sat in it today and I have to say that it's a *very* snug fit! I tried lots of different seat positions - but even though I'm hardly the stockiest chap in the world, at 6ft 2" tall and a 34" inside leg measurement I found it impossible to get a postion where I was comfortable and didn't feel cramped/hunched up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Lovett bristol have a white Z4 coupe in the showroom at the moment, not sure if its an M though.
> ...


Is that the one with the black wheels? Looks good.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Nope, Silver wheels and grey/black leather. Sat Nav Plus and a few other toys.

Another thing that struck me was how 'tinny' the boot sounded when I opened and closed it. Senwar, have you noticed this?


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

It looks great, especially in grey but I also agree about the wheels. Not brilliant for an M car.

They look like the standard wheels you get an a boxster


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Lovett bristol have a white Z4 coupe in the showroom at the moment, not sure if its an M though.
> ...


I know, sat in a coupe a few weeks ago, at 6'5" it'll remain a dream.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Nope, Silver wheels and grey/black leather. Sat Nav Plus and a few other toys.
> 
> Another thing that struck me was how 'tinny' the boot sounded when I opened and closed it. Senwar, have you noticed this?


I haven't mate to be honest, but will have a proper listen tomorrow when I get home


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Got my new wheels fitted today.

These are becoming the 'standard' on the Z4M coupes but to be honest, they should be standard anyway!

*Before*










*After*



















Soooooooooo much nicer!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great Senwar, especially on the coupe, I'm not convinced yet about CSLs on the roadster. Your wallet isn't safe yet though, you know what you need now - the aerokit sideskirts to finish the job off 

And as an aside, I was off looking at another Z4 roadster last week, they had Silver Grey cars both in and out of the showroom and it looks absolutely aewsome in both circumstances. Photographs just can't do that colour justice.

Out of interest, what is the thirst of the car like?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Stunning - those rims just finish it off. Did you see the review in Evo - CSL rims added and the front strut brace ? (Doh! - just read the whole thread  )

James


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The perfect finishing touch Paul...surprising what a difference a set of rims can make to the appearance 

Have you been washing it again? :wink:

Dave


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

looks amazing now... id love one just like that


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Looks great Senwar, especially on the coupe, I'm not convinced yet about CSLs on the roadster. Your wallet isn't safe yet though, you know what you need now - the aerokit sideskirts to finish the job off
> 
> And as an aside, I was off looking at another Z4 roadster last week, they had Silver Grey cars both in and out of the showroom and it looks absolutely aewsome in both circumstances. Photographs just can't do that colour justice.
> 
> Out of interest, what is the thirst of the car like?


I agree mate re: SG - a beautiful colour (altho I'm obviously bias!). The aerokit's next - when I can get to the dealer without the wife knowing!!

Fuel - around the streets you're looking at worse case 17  but I've been averaging around 23ish and actually got 31 on a run recently - have to be honest and say its nowhere near as bad as I expected.



coupe-sport said:


> Stunning - those rims just finish it off. Did you see the review in Evo - CSL rims added and the front strut brace ? (Doh! - just read the whole thread  )
> James


Make a massive difference don't they - it was the guy's car in Evo that put me onto these wheels - I saw a post on the z4un when he first fitted them and it totally won me over. Looked stunning.



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The perfect finishing touch Paul...surprising what a difference a set of rims can make to the appearance
> 
> Have you been washing it again? :wink:
> 
> Dave


That was actually the first time out of the garage since Sunday Dave! Not had chance to go anywhere so it was as gleaming as when you left it!! Have done a few miles since yesterday though (and drove past as many windows as I possibly can to see the reflection!  )


----------

